# Glacier Park's red buses face uncertain future



## CHamilton (Jan 27, 2013)

Via the Empire Builder Yahoo group.



> Red bus fans fearful about fleet's future
> Glacier’s red buses are an icon at the national park.
> 
> The fleet of 33 buses have been making the rounds over the Going-to-the-Sun Road and past Glacier’s lakes and peaks since the mid-1930s.
> ...


----------



## Blackwolf (Jan 27, 2013)

Sounds like yet one more opportunity to start a write-in campaign to elected officials both at the Montana State government level and at the US Congressional level. Sure, it might be more than what is needed, but if the National Park Service is going to make such a stipulation in a concessionaire contract and not allow for public comment on its decision, what better way to force the issue than have a congress-critter draft a resolution which legally forces the entire fleet to remain intact as is, rehabilitated as needed, and continue to operate. Sure, it may make profit margins a tad smaller for bidding companies, but I really don't have much sympathy in this case.


----------



## CHamilton (Jan 30, 2013)

> Park Intends to Retain Red Bus Fleet
> 
> The National Park Service announced today that it was modifying the terms of a prospectus for the concessions operations at Glacier National Park to reinforce the park's intention to retain the operation of the entire fleet of red buses while providing safe, informative and memorable experiences for Glacier National Park visitors.
> 
> ...


----------



## Shortline (Feb 15, 2013)

If the price outweighs the benefits, why continue? For what it costs to rehab these, they could probably buy new, more comforatable, sightseer busses. Sure, they look cool, but at some point it's time to retire the tradition, and modernize the fleet. Just my opinion.


----------



## Blackwolf (Feb 15, 2013)

Shortline said:


> If the price outweighs the benefits, why continue? For what it costs to rehab these, they could probably buy new, more comforatable, sightseer busses. Sure, they look cool, but at some point it's time to retire the tradition, and modernize the fleet. Just my opinion.


Still going to be a very pricy proposition. Have you been over Going To The Sun road? It is NOT a route you want to take full-size sightseer busses!!! The Red Bus fleet as it stands now is just fine, and we're talking a decade and then some before the buses are due for more rehabilitation. They were completely rebuilt, including with modern powertrain equipment, only 13 years ago. Keep the tradition alive. I really don't think it is really a case of oppressive cost.


----------



## John Bredin (Feb 15, 2013)

Plus the revenue side must be considered. The red buses give this park and this trip something distinctive that people feel nostalgic over, and lots of people are willing to pay extra for that nostalgia factor vs. just another ordinary bus.

To "intrude" rail into a Non-Rail Transportation thread :hi:the new Pullman operator is clearly counting on such a nostalgia factor. Extra money for extra service too, of course, but the Pullman cars get there in exactly the same time as the Amtrak sleepers and coaches to which they're attached.


----------

